# Crysis 2



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Looks like my graphics card is going to sh*t a brick... First trailer is awesome, let's just hope that porting it to the plastic crap hasn't ruined some epic potential!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cant wait to play this on PS3 in 3D.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

Really, after all the excitement of the first, is it just myself and one other that are looking forward to this?!


----------



## brucie (Apr 16, 2006)

Nope! Been looking forward to this also! Recently built a new PC which should hopefully play this with good fps.

Loving the New York setting


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

If its anything like the first one nothing you can build now will play this well, lol.

Im going for the PS3 option purely to enjoy the game in 3D and i stopped a while back trying to keep up with pc hardware that was costing way too much upgrading every 3 months.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I haven't kept up with hardware as whenever I do I end up buying a new computer. But I would of thought there were would be some computers able to play at 1920x1200 or greater on near max settings with no visible frame dropping.

Warhead was a better game than the original. I felt the original was a bit of a let down.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like I'll need a new PC too


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Just think about it, in 10 years time people will be playing the original Crysis and Crysis 2 on their phones wondering why we were complaining about a game which no computer could run properly.


----------



## Mike_182 (Mar 22, 2007)

I'll need a new graphics card I suspect, as my 8800GTX SSC is getting long in the tooth... But I need a new boiler first (although my computer could probably keep my house warm - there's an idea!)


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Im still on my trusty overclocked 8800GT, untill my two new GTX 460 arrive on saturday anyway.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I have a 4870 but haven't tried it running crysis, don't think it will do too well with cryengine3.

Unreal 3 engine on the other hand looks brilliant and can be played on max settings with 2xaa at 1920x1080. Epic know how to make an engine.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

jamest said:


> Just think about it, in 10 years time people will be playing the original Crysis and Crysis 2 on their phones wondering why we were complaining about a game which no computer could run properly.


No I'd say about 30 years :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

adamf said:


> No I'd say about 30 years :thumb:


Doubt it will be 30 years, lets say 20.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

My 9800 gtx+ dark knights in sli were fine with crysis on anything but the highest resolution when it only got a little laggy. But I've since installed a 32bit version of windows 7 and there's too much physical memory for me to use it all and so one of them had to go. Not tried crysis since though


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> My 9800 gtx+ dark knights in sli were fine with crysis on anything but the highest resolution when it only got a little laggy. But I've since installed a 32bit version of windows 7 and there's too much physical memory for me to use it all and so one of them had to go. Not tried crysis since though


Should have got 64bit Windows unless you had a specific reason for going 32bit. Everything should be moving over to 64bit rather than holding on to the legacy 32bit applications which are stopping the movement forward.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

When you get a free copy of windows, you don't complain! Nothing I have currently needs the hardware so doesn't really bother me whatsoever,


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

How good does this look.

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2011/02/14/crysis-2-story-trailer?objectid=845451


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Does look good. One of the few games where the expansion was better than the original.

Quite a few good looking games coming out soon, bulletstorm, portal 2, crysis 2, duke nukem forever.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Killzone 3 in 9 days, i cant wait for.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Killzone 3 in 9 days, i cant wait for.


No PS3.

Bulletstorm looks like fun, don't know whether to get it for PC or 360.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

Crysis 2 mulitplayer looks amazing. There is a video on youtube somewhere.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)




----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Crysis 2 multiplayer demo will be available for PC on 1 March 2011.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

jamest said:


> Crysis 2 multiplayer demo will be available for PC on 1 March 2011.


Thats the one i cant wait for, never been much of a FPS Xbox gamer, prefer Mouse-Aiming


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Screw multiplayer, dont see what the obsession is with it. Decent single player with a good story any day.


----------



## ShibbySi (Nov 19, 2008)

As others have said im fed up of trying to keep my PC up to date. Now I have a house I just cant afford to and thats why I rather consoles because hardware specs aren’t an issue. However I far rather a mouse and keyboard any day.


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

jamest said:


> I have a 4870 but haven't tried it running crysis, don't think it will do too well with cryengine3.


I´ve got the 4870HD Sapphire Toxic card, yours will be fine. Im seeing 55-62 FPS with all options set to high. Crysis 2 (Beta) was leaked onto the net last week. It is definitely a game to buy.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

tried the demo on the 360,to quote the dragons den "im out" plays like a dog in multiplayer imho.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I don't know how they expect it to run on consoles properly. The hardware is too old.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Its been designed on the PS3 runs well on that.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

robj20 said:


> Its been designed on the PS3 runs well on that.


I thought it had been designed for PC.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

It has they have made it perform at its peak on all 3 platforms, pc being the top then ps3 and xbox last.


----------



## WopaDoBop (Nov 9, 2009)

Nobody else has commented since the MP release?

Downloaded it yesterday and must say I enjoyed it much more than cod/bf:bc, though it's the single player I'm really looking forward too.

I have an i5-760 overclocked and a GTX 460 and am playing on 'advanced' settings with no visible problems.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

I played it and have to say I found it pretty bad. Graphically it was brilliant and ran very well on my system at 1920x1200 on advanced.

But you can be killed from pretty much anywhere on the map, if you find yourself having to move out of a building you are cannon fodder. Map is far too open, at least COD:MW (the last one I played) was sort of closed down on where you could kill from and Counter Strike limited you to where you could shoot people with a lot more obstacles.

Don't think I will be getting this or Bulletstorm until they hit bargain bucket prices.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Any updates on this? I'm getting close to the end of mass effect 2 and am needing a game to get into to occupy my nights in


----------



## Dizzle77 (Mar 27, 2010)

I'd be interested in hearing people's opinions too.

Game are doing XBOX and PS3 versions for £23 with free delivery
PC version is £18, but currently out of stock

http://www.game.co.uk/lowdown.aspx?lid=13379&cm_sp=crysis-_-topnav-_-crysis2


----------

